# Strictly Baby Fight Club



## scottgriffiths1 (Mar 28, 2008)

One to watch this week!

Thursday 9pm Channel 4, basicly a programme about kids taking part in Thai Boxing.

Just watched an interview on LK Toaday(sad i know) and it loks really good, the press have been slating the family involved.

It focuses on a family who run a thai boxing club, getting kids of the streets etc and thier own son is a rising star in the sport yet they are still getting criticised.

Should make a good programme, i for one will be getting some tips off the kids

LOL!:fight:


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

The title of the show pisses me off. Did they think by throwing the word "strictly" in there they'd attract some of the saturday night housewife dancing crowd?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

probably...i seen that this morning on lk scott so where both sad haha...looks good actually the media love to knock things they know bugger all about, as the guy said the pictures they used where there to scare and shock adults into thinking these kids are taking part in some barbaric act, they didnt mention anything about the gloves,headguard,shin guards, no head shots etc...btw that 10 year old kid was fierce he had some brutal leg kicks


----------



## scottgriffiths1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you see his jumping front kick???

F**king hell if that had of landed he would have KO'd that lad!!

Should be a good programme though, but on interview, the young lad said how much he enjoyed the sport and all the training he had to do with his dad,

Surely that is promoting a FAMILY ENVIRONMENT and keeping him from being yet another piece of scum we call HOODIES!!

:jumping38:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Couldnt agree more, the lad is 10 years old he's not a baby, he's learning a very disciplined sport from an early age, he's keeping fit and not sitting on his arse playing xbox (like i've been doin recently) all day.

The media love to hype this kind of thing up unfortunatly in this country what we dont understand we knock and try to shame...and thats a shame


----------



## scottgriffiths1 (Mar 28, 2008)

I think it is great he is starting at a young age, i am sure his instructors will have enough knowledge about growing bones and muscles to not ever put him in danger,

I was the same as a lad, my old man was in the army so i used to train with the squaddies at a young age, it kept me off the streets and out of trouble!

It gave me a very early sense of discipline which has led onto adult life, i joined the army myself as i loved the physical training, and when i had my arge bowl removed 18months ago, it got me back on my feet quicker that the docs and surgeons expected, in fact i have recently gone to see my surgeon for a letter to say i am clear to train THAI, he couldn't believe what i was doing but fully supported it.

Just goes to show that everything is mind over matter!!

*IF THE MIND IS WILLING THE BODY IS ABLE*

*
*


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

i must admit , i do find it difficult to deal with kids of that age beatin the crap out of each others faces. i have done thai for a few years now , my son is ten. i wouldnt be to keen on him doing it just yet. if he said he wants to then i would no doubt let him. hes been doin ju jitsu for the passed couple of yrs and has just qualified to rep the west midlands in the national ju jitsu kumite champs in november , . i would rather he stuck with that for a few more yrs. i have seen a dvd with kids fightin in thailand on dirt with a bit of rope around it. it was brutal. they were absolutely fantastic though . they do have more reason to do it though , a career etc. i will watch the program tonight.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

have to agree with spitfire on this one. Im not overly keen on kids fighting, first off I dont think kids should be training there body's properly at a young age as said because they are still developing. In Thailand many peoples careers are over by their mid 20's cos theyre so ****ed from gettin kicked in the head for years! obviously brits will never have the number of fights a thai generally has but even so I think anythin earlier than mid teens is debatable, Ive seen a 4 year old fight thai in the north west now thats just nuts!!!!

However, I do think it can be real good for a kid as said for, discipline, keepin them off the streets and keep fit etc


----------



## James (Jul 28, 2007)

It was a good show, first time I have seen thai-boxing myself. I wouldn't put my child, if I had one, into fights personally at that age but I think it's good that they are learning a skilled disipline though...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

im watching it on +1 coz ive been the gym, didnt realise the kid was 2 when he had his 1st fight...The kid is really good but 2 years old is ridculous


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

holy shit an i thought 4 years old was bad!!! 2 1/2 that 'Thai' kid was! 60 fights by the age of 10!!! even a kid from Thailand would probably wince at that!!!!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

****ing hell that takes the piss. 2 years old.

COOL ASS NAME though... Thai.

I'm going to call my son

Jitsu Chow


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

I wasn't too keen on seeing the five year olds fight but the bit with the 10 year old lads was great. They built a hell of a feud at the end with Conor and Thai to the point where I'd pay to see a rematch. Id also pay to see Conor's mum attacked by wild dogs.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Chibi Sean said:


> I wasn't too keen on seeing the five year olds fight but the bit with the 10 year old lads was great. They built a hell of a feud at the end with Conor and Thai to the point where I'd pay to see a rematch. Id also pay to see *Conor's mum attacked by wild dogs*.


Hahahahaha


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Controversial as it is, those kids are gonna be punishers.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I haven't seen it yet (was doing my Bas Rutten thang)- but everyone in work felt they had to express their hatred towards the whole thing - I have to agree Thai boxing under mid teens imo is a bit much - I started karate at 10 but was not allowed any semi contact sparring till I was 14 an this was about right imo....

2.5 is crazy they are all gonna end up 5ft tall if they keep hammering their bones and muscles as RobK correctly pointed out (and he should know he spends more time in Thailand than England - not jealous honest!) the Thai kids/men are screwed early 20's - although most of the poor buggers dont have a choice if that went on everywhere in the UK, Child Support Agencies would be shutting all the clubs down....I believe the parents where at bit OTT.


----------

